# ''Xpress Gate is not installed on this computer''



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the first message i get when i turn my computer on, it then proceeds to go through the ASUS boot screen and your usual boot shenanigans then to desktop. No problems at all, im just curious as to what this is and why its displaying the message? Is it a necessity? Hope this isn't too silly'a question!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just means you havent installed Asus Express Gate on to the Primary HDD.
If you're not going to use it and want to get rid of the message. Go to your Bios setup. Go to the last tab, and disable Express gate.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 6, 2008)

expressgate is a feature on the new asus motherboards... on the deluxe models it is embedded in an SSD chip on the motherboard... on other models you have to install it using the driver CD with the motherboard.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it worth installing?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I use it. Its good for surfing the web and thats about it really.

Up to U. Maybe try it out and if you dont like it, get rid of it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Well I use it. Its good for surfing the web and thats about it really.
> 
> Up to U. Maybe try it out and if you dont like it, get rid of it.



Oki doki, thanks guys.


----------

